# UCLA/USC what to do in LA



## lucid (May 27, 2008)

hey all,

I'm in a slight bit of a happy conundrum.  I got into ucla screenwriting and usc production, and now I'm choosing between the two.  Though I've done my fair share of writing, I have virtually no production experience, but my gut's leaning me towards the production program anyway.  I woon;t go into the pros and cons here, but I've gotten an extension on my decision deadlines and managed to scrape together enough cash to fly out and see the schools.  I'm flying in this friday and I'm wondering if anyone's got any advice about what to check out while I'm there to a get a good sense of the programs (especially USC) and the neighborhoods, and also, if anyone happens to know any cheep places to stay (I think the place I was planning on staying at may have just fallen through).  I appreciate any advice and I'm looking forward to meeting some of you guys soon.


----------



## Have-Not (May 27, 2008)

Look for the closest Motel 6.

Watch your back walking around the USC neighborhoods..  -- But since you're from NY/Boston, you probably know what I'm talking about. Hehe.


----------



## Jayimess (May 27, 2008)

@USC:  Check out the Lucas complex and the Zemeckis Center, check out the Cinema Library in Doheny if it's open.

Check out the different floors of Lucas, and get a feel for each division.  The people you'll be working with aren't just production students, so get a look at the other divisions, too.

You couldn't have chosen two more different programs, what a difficult decision this must be for you.

PM me if I can be of assistance...


PS...I'd like to put the Suburban Ohio Stamp of Not Scary on USC's North University Park and USC Main Campus, effective immediately.

Though once you get into Expo or Vermont the stamp is only good in daylight, admittedly.


----------



## valleeboy (May 28, 2008)

Call the schools and see if they have space in their guest houses or empty dorm rooms they can rent for short stays (but maybe it's too early in the summer for this). 

Otherwise, try a chain motel in West LA, and drive or taxi to USC & UCLA. Downtown area hotels are either too seedy or too expensive.


----------



## lucid (May 29, 2008)

thanks for all your replies. I'm going to be staying at a hostel in hollywood over the weekend, and the hopefully with a friend of a friend after that.

i have to decide by monday, so if anyone has any advice on things i might be able to check out over the weekend to help in my decision would be great.  also, does anyone know if there's any way of seeing some of the student films?


----------



## linsper23 (May 29, 2008)

I was going to recommend that you stay in one of the classes to get a feel of the university. It gives you a pretty good idea how the atmosphere is like. 

I would have to say that is a really hard decision on your part. You are one lucky person to get accepted into both. That is hard to accomplish..well to me, it is. Good luck on whatever path you choose.


----------



## Jayimess (May 29, 2008)

I PMd you back, so look for it...there should be a little flag at the top of this page that says "New PM!"  (you said you weren't sure how you'd find it)

Unfortunately, USC rarely had classes meet after 2 on Fridays, and in summertime, it's got to be slim to none chances.

Visit the departmental offices, talk to whoever you see, and check out EVERY building.

This is my advice.


----------

